

CNN/Fortune: New ad outfit targets social-networking sites - andrew_null
http://money.cnn.com/2007/09/28/magazines/fortune/adnetwork.fortune/index.htm

======
donna
The key quote here: "The profile information that's available on Facebook or
any other social networking site doesn't mean your click through rate will be
higher," says Andrew Chen, an entrepreneur-in-residence at Mohr Davidow
Ventures. "It's really important to not confuse, 'I'm interested in cars or
skiing,' versus 'I'm about to make a transaction.'"

~~~
joshwa
No, but I'm betting that the CTRs will at least be higher than generic run-of-
network remnant ads!

Disclosure: I'm working on an idea _very_ similar to this.

